# just wondering



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

what animals can you feed gian african land snails 2?:2thumb:thanks


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

im no expert and it's a loooong time since i kept them, but all i ever gave mine was fruit/veg and cuttlefish bone.... though i'd love to be corrected just in case my son decides he wants to keep them again 
though i just googled it and did find an article saying the following....
"They will also eat dried foods, such as biscuits, cat food, dog food, meat, etc. Again, try them on different things, and see which they take the most liking to. "
and apparently they are illegal in the usa and canada...i had no idea lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

uroplatus will eat them


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

HHHHHAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAA:lol2::bash:what a pillock am i. i totally misread your question :blush:


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

MissCat said:


> HHHHHAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAA:lol2::bash:what a pillock am i. i totally misread your question :blush:


don't worry i nearly posted the same reply but just read yours lol


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

milly said:


> don't worry i nearly posted the same reply but just read yours lol


 oh good! glad it wasnt just me then lol:blush:


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

Africans eat them. :grin1:
cheers arthur.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

totaly wrong area lol
stu


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

large monitor lizards eat them my nile has them as an occasional treat


----------



## demonworm (Apr 4, 2008)

The Tiliqua family of skinks are notorious snail eaters, especially the blue tongue and pink skinks.


----------

